# Stadium Aerials



## staff

Great idea for a thread, Carrerra.


----------



## aCidMinD81

www.sercan.de said:


> 73200? i thought 75k?


73.200 seats is the lastest fact we know about capacity


----------



## Delmat

*Poljud, Split*


----------



## Scoots71

Bryant-Denny Stadium
Tuscaloosa, AL
University of Alabama Crimson Tide
92,138
Opened 1929
Last renovation completed in 2006. New renovation scheduled for 2010 completion.


----------



## Zeno2

Zabonz said:


> It actually looks decent from the distance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Not so sure about that :lol: ... This stadium is number 2 in my all time list of horrible stadia. The unbeatable nunmber 1 remains of course Istanbul - Atatürk stadion


----------



## Zeno2

Brussels : Atomium - Heysel Stadium (50.000) - Brussels Expo










Stadium seen from the Atomium :


----------



## en1044

Scoots71 said:


> Bryant-Denny Stadium
> Tuscaloosa, AL
> University of Alabama Crimson Tide
> 92,138
> Opened 1929
> Last renovation completed in 2006. New renovation scheduled for 2010 completion.


Bama vs VT next season....awesome.


----------



## westsidebomber

*Some from Ohio, USA*

Ohio Stadium (102,329)
The Ohio State University Buckeyes (NCAA)
Opened 1922










Cleveland Browns Stadium (73,200)
Cleveland Browns (NFL)
Opened 1999










Paul Brown Stadium (65,352)
Cincinnati Bengals (NFL)
Opened 2000










Progressive Field (43,068)
Cleveland Indians (MLB)
Opened 1994










Great American Ballpark (42,059)
Cincinnati Reds (MLB)
Opened 2003










Nippert Stadium (35,000)
University if Cincinnati Bearcats (NCAA)
Opened 1929


----------



## Zabonz

Zeno2 said:


> Not so sure about that :lol: ... This stadium is number 2 in my all time list of horrible stadia. The unbeatable nunmber 1 remains of course Istanbul - Atatürk stadion


To me is no.1 in ugliness:lol:, hopefully not for long. I just wanted to say that from far it is not SO ugly. It is still horrible but...


----------



## Alemanniafan

*The old and the new Tivoli in Aachen*

Official name of both stadia: Tivoli
Location: Aachen, Germany
Tenant: Alemannia Aachen
Capacity: 
- old: 20.800 - 21.300 (depending on the necessary security measures)
- new: league 32.900, international 27.250
Opening: 
-old: 1928 
-new: 2009 (first match of the next season)

Both Tivolis side by side:








in front you see the new stadium under construction and in the back the old stadium










in the snow, November 2008









The old Tivoli:









The old Tivoli in 1908:









The new Tivoli on January 29th 2009:









And what it's going to look like soon:


















Pictures from: alemannia-stadion.de, AZ-online.de, kartoffelkaefer.blogspot.com (see picture properties)


----------



## lpioe

Name: Camp Nou
Location: Barcelona, Spain
Tenant/Division: FC Barcelona/1st division
Capacity: 98,772
Opened: 1957









http://flickr.com/photos/grey0beard/2343679052/in/photostream/









Mini Estadi and Palau Blaugrana immediately in front of it.
http://flickr.com/photos/aldask/2286871107/sizes/l/


----------



## wearethefuture

Wembley Stadium, London; 90,000



















Spot the Wembley! (Hampton Court in foreground)


----------



## RobH

Name: Wembley Stadium
Location: London, England
Tenant/Division(in case of pyramid system): England / domestic cup semi-finals and finals
Capacity: 90,000
Opened: 2007
Last renovated : 2007


----------



## staff

*Name: Malmö Stadium (Old)
Location: Malmö, Sweden
Tenant/Division: Malmö AI (track & field)
Capacity: 27.500
Opened: 1958*


----------



## Scoots71

Williams-Bryce Stadium
Columbia, SC
USC Gamecocks
80,250
opened 1934


----------



## Alx-D

BMO Field
Toronto, Ontario
Toronto FC
20,000
opened 2007


----------



## kazetuner

That last one it's not an aerial pic :crazy:


----------



## parcdesprinces

*Name: Stade de France
Location: Paris, France
No Tenant (National Stadium)
Capacity: 81,338
Opened: 1998 (Last renovation 2007)
Main/International Sports Events:
FIFA World Cup final: 1998
FIFA Confederations Cup Final: 2003
UEFA Champions League Final: 2000, 2006
IRB Rugby World Cup Final: 2007
IAAF World Championships in Athletics: 2003
IAAF Annual Golden League Meeting
(UEFA 5 Stars Stadium)*










*Name: Stade Vélodrome
Location: Marseille, France
Tenant: Olympique de Marseille
Capacity: 60,031
Opened: 1937 (Last renovation 2007)*










*Name: Parc des Princes
Locaton: Paris, France
Tenants:
Paris Saint-Germain F.C.
R.C. Paris (1932-1966, 1984-1990)
Stade Français (1945-1966)
Paris F.C. (1972-1974, 1978-1979)
National Stadium (1972-1998)
Capacity: 48,712
Opened: 1897 (Last renovation 2005)
Main/International Sports Events:
UEFA Euro Final: 1960, 1984
UEFA Champions League Final: 1956, 1975, 1981
UEFA Cup Winners' Cup Final: 1978, 1995
UEFA Cup Final: 1998
UEFA Copa Latina (Latin Cup) Final: 1952, 1955
ERC Rugby H Cup Final: 2001
(UEFA 4 Stars Stadium)*










*Name: Stade de Gerland
Location: Lyon, France
Tenant: Olympique Lyonnais
Capacity: 41,044
Opened: 1920 (Last renovation 2005)
Main/International Sports Events:
UEFA Cup Winners' Cup Final: 1986
(UEFA 4 Stars Stadium)*










*Name: Stade de La Beaujoire-Louis Fonteneau
Location: Nantes, France
Tenant: F.C. Nantes-Atlantique
Capacity: 38,285
Opened: 1984 (Last renovation 2008)*










*Name: Stadium Municipal
Location: Toulouse, France
Tenant: Toulouse F.C.
Capacity: 36,508
Opened: 1937 (Last renovation 2007)*










*Name: Stade Geoffroy Guichard
Location: Saint-Etienne, France
Tenant: A.S. Saint-Etienne
Capacity: 35,616
Opened: 1930 (last renovation 2007)*










N*ame: Stade Jacques Chaban-Delmas
Location: Bordeaux, France
Tenant: F.C. Girondins de Bordeaux
Capacity: 34,462
Opened: 1924 (last renovation 2007)
Main/International Sports Events:
ERC Rugby H Cup Final: 1998*










*Name: Stade de la Mosson-Mondial 98
Location: Montpellier, France
Tenant: Montpellier Hérault S.C.
Capacity: 32,939
Opened: 1972 (Last renovation 2007)*










*Name: Stade de la route de Lorient
Location: Rennes, France
Tenant: Stade Rennais
Capacity: 31,127
Opened: 1912 (Last renovation 2008)*










*Name: Stade Saint-Symphorien
Location: Metz, France
Tenant: F.C. Metz
Capacity: 26,671
Opened: 1923 (Last renovation 2001)*










*Name: Stade de la Meinau
Location: Strasbourg, France
Tenant: R.C. Strasbourg
Capacity: 24,000
Opened: 1906 (Last renovation 2001)
Main/International Sports Events:
UEFA Cup Winner's Cup Final: 1988*










*Name: Stade Louis Dugauguez
Location: Sedan, France
Tenant: C.S. Sedan-Ardennes
Capacity: 23,189
Opened: 2000 (Last renovation 2001)*










*Name: Stade Auguste Delaune
Location: Reims, France
Tenant: Stade de Reims
Capacity: 22,915
Opened: 2008*










*Name: Stade de l'Aube
Location: Troyes, France
Tenant: E.S. Troyes-Aube-Champagne
Capacity: 21,877
Opened: 1924 (Last renovation 2004)*










*Name: Stade Michel d'Ornano
Location: Caen, France
Tenant: Stade Malherbe de Caen
Capacity: 21,251
Opened: 1993*










*Name: Stade Marcel Picot
Location: Nancy, France
Tenant: A.S. Nancy-Lorraine
Capacity: 20,087
Opened: 1926 (Last renovation 2003)*










*Name: Stade des Alpes
Location: Grenoble, France
Tenant: Grenoble Foot 38
Capacity: 20,068
Opened: 2008*










*Name: Stade Auguste Bonal
Location: Sochaux, France
Tenant: F.C. Sochaux-Montbéliard
Capacity: 20,005
Opened: 1931 (Last renovation 2000)*










*Name: Stade Sébastien Charléty
Location: Paris, France
Tenant: Paris F.C., Paris Université Club
Capacity: 20,000
Opened: 1939 (Last renovation 1994)*










*Name: Stade Ernest Wallon
Location: Toulouse, France
Tenant: Stade Toulousain (Rugby)
Capacity: 19,500
Opened: 1982 (Last renovation 2007)*










*Name: Stade Louis II
Location: Monaco, Monaco
Tenants:
A.S. Monaco
Sports Assotiations & Schools of Monaco
Capacity: 18,523
Opened: 1985 (Last Renovation 2008)
Main/International Sports Events:
UEFA SuperCup: Since 1998
IAAF Annual Super Grand Prix*










*Name: Stade des Costières
Location: Nîmes, France
Tenant: Nîmes Olympique
Capacity: 18,364
Opened: 1989 (Last renovation 2008)*










*Name: Stade de la Méditerranée
Location: Béziers, France
Tenant: A.S. Béziers (Rugby)
Capacity: 16,110
Opened: 1990 (Last renovation 2007)*










*Name: Stade Yves du Manoire
Location: Montpellier, France
Tenant: Montpellier Hérault Rugby Club
Capacity: 12,734
Opened: 2007*










*Name: Stade de la Licorne
Location: Amiens, France
Tenant: Amiens S.C.
Capacity: 12,097
Opened: 1999*


----------



## Carrerra

Fantastic aerial collection!


----------



## New York City 20??

From the Beijing 2008 Olympic Games:

_*The National Stadium aka the Bird's Nest - Beijing, China

91,000 seat capacity, Opening and Closing Ceremonies, Athletics, & Football (Final match):*_


----------



## RobH

JmB & Co. said:


> ^^
> I dont know how to tell you. I have been in different types of stadiums. British type ones, oval ones, round ones, etc. Round ones have the best view, for sure.


Rubbish! A stadium like Racing's does not have a better view than grounds where the stands hug the pitch.

The Allianz, all of the new stadiums in South Africa, every new proposed football stadium is rectangular or a rectangular bowl with rounded corners. Show me a _proposal_ for a _new_ football-only stadium that's circular...


----------



## wearethefuture

ArchieTheGreat said:


> Isn't that Twickenham, mid renovation, in the top left of the Hampton Court photo?


Yea it is, didn't notice that, great spot.


----------



## JmB & Co.

Alemanniafan said:


> Now that's not quite true, for sure. In a round stadium the seats are further away from the pitch than in a rectangular one for example. here's a book that explains it all. the author of this book Dr Stefan Nixdorf did his doctoral thesis on sightlines and how stands have to be constructed for optimum views for the spectators. He is an architect and works for AGN, he's the one that planned our new stadium here in Aachen. And this stadium is just classically rectangular and very steep with the stands as close to the pitch as possible. You can have a look at it here.


Thanks for the book, I think I will take a look at it. But Im afraid, we dont have the same concept of a round stadium. I dont like round stadiums with seats far away from the pitch. I mean, Im refering to round stadiums which are intersected with the pitch, providing a nearer view.

View from the 2nd tier of a round "intersected" stadium. I think its beautiful, you dont have to look down because there is a certain distance between the pitch and the 2nd tier.


----------



## matthemod

Way I can see it is, Rectangular stadiums bring you far closer to the game, but it means you're going to have to do a lot of head turning and leaning over to see corners etc. (unless you're in the end stand I suppose, but you'll be further away when it's down the other end)

Whereas circular stadiums are further away from the action, but provides a more encompassing view of the game as most seats are facing the centre of the pitch.

Whether one is better than the other is probably down to what your cultural opinion is.


----------



## ArchieTheGreat

This argument over circular or rectangular stadiums confuses me. I thought they preferred figure of eight stadiums in Argentina

http://www.worldstadiums.com/stadium_pictures/south_america/argentina/la_plata_ciudad.shtml


----------



## www.sercan.de

I think the best one is a mix of both 
http://img390.imageshack.us/img390/1407/frankfurttbe2.jpg

http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/5246/valenciafwy2.jpg


----------



## Alemanniafan

Well the issue of optimum views is actrually a fairly simple 3 dimensional geometric problem. In a rectangular stadium the spectators are generally closer to the pitch than in an oval or round stadium. In a round or oval stadium spectartors face more towards the center. But for this, in each row the seats in the middle of each side necessarily have to be moved back a little and thus are further away from the pitch. What the optimum solution is, depends on the priorities that one has of course.
If it's a very big stadium it would probably be a big priority to get the spectators, especialy all those in the rear as close to the pitch as possible, to imrove their view. In a small stadium, one where the viewingdistance isn't quite as critical one might instead prefer to have the seats facing more towards the center for better viewing comfort. 
But fact is, only in a rectangular stadium can the seats be placed as close to the pitch as possible. And steep stands also help improving the view of course, because you don't have someone elses head in front of you in the view.
The only thing I like about the round stadiums which have tiers still fairly close to the pitch, as shown in the pic by "Jmb & Co" is that in the corners of the pitch you somewhat feel more like being in the center. You feel more integrated and not like being out at one end of the stadium somewhere in a corner. But the quality of the view in those places near one of the corners of the pitch is basically allways pretty much the same, no matter if the seats in the center of the sides are "moved back" a bit to create a round or oval tier /stadium or not. Rectangular stadiums theoretically do have a slightly better view (at least they can have - there of course are few exceptions of rectangular stadiums with pretty bad views), round or oval ones may on the other hand have a little bit of a nicer atmosphere, because of the bowl effect if you prefer that look to the rectangular stadiums.(which I personally don't)


----------



## JimB

matthemod said:


> Way I can see it is, Rectangular stadiums bring you far closer to the game, but *it means you're going to have to do a lot of head turning and leaning* over to see corners etc. (unless you're in the end stand I suppose, but you'll be further away when it's down the other end)
> 
> Whereas circular stadiums are further away from the action, but provides a more encompassing view of the game as most seats are facing the centre of the pitch.
> 
> Whether one is better than the other is probably down to what your cultural opinion is.


For those with severely restricted neck movement, a circular stadium may be best.

For everyone else, a rectangular stadium (with all stands close to the pitch along their entire length) will always be better for a game that is played on a rectangular pitch.


----------



## JmB & Co.

Both rectangular and round stadiums are old styles. I prefer round ones as you know, but Im afraid I would have to admit that there are not projects of this caracteristics. Current stadium projects are mainly oval. This type of stadium takes the best of round and rectangular ones.


----------



## matthemod

JimB said:


> For those with severely restricted neck movement, a circular stadium may be best.
> 
> For everyone else, a rectangular stadium (with all stands close to the pitch along their entire length) will always be better for a game that is played on a rectangular pitch.


It depends where in the stand you sit I suppose, it'll probably be a better view if you can get a seat in the dead centre of the stand (of a rectangular stadium), but if you're put at the very end block in the back row, it's very possible you're going to have trouble watching corners and near side action, at the other end of the pitch. When it's at your end however you're going to have perhaps the best view in the stadium. 

It could just depend on individual grounds though, perhaps some bigger ones with more of a rake it won't be so bad, i'm speaking of my experience of following lower league teams. 

You can understand how circular grounds probably don't have that problem as wherever you sit points you to the centre, but they're fault is being further away from the action overall. I can't speak of how it really is however as i've never been to one.


----------



## JimB

matthemod said:


> It depends where in the stand you sit I suppose, it'll probably be a better view if you can get a seat in the dead centre of the stand (of a rectangular stadium), but if you're put at the very end block in the back row, it's very possible you're going to have trouble watching corners and near side action, at the other end of the pitch. When it's at your end however you're going to have perhaps the best view in the stadium.
> 
> It could just depend on individual grounds though, perhaps some bigger ones with more of a rake it won't be so bad, i'm speaking of my experience of following lower league teams.
> 
> You can understand how circular grounds probably don't have that problem as wherever you sit points you to the centre, but they're fault is being further away from the action overall. I can't speak of how it really is however as i've never been to one.


The drawback to benefit ratio of circular stadiums is heavily weighted towards drawback. Yes, it is possible that someone in the corner of a rectangular stadium might not get the best of views of the action in the extreme corner at the far end (but on the same side) of the stadium. But the truth of the matter is that only the most miniscule fraction of game will be spent in that area of the pitch. At corners, for instance, no one pays much attention to the player delivering the ball. The attention is almost exclusively focused on what happens inside the penalty area - whether the keeper will catch the ball or whether the attacking team will get a header on target, score a goal etc.


----------



## Zeno2

Roth Weiss Essen 










1FC Koln 










Bayer 04










Rapid Wien










Hannover 96










Mannheim










Munchen










Frankfurt




























BMGladbach










Freiburg 










Rjieka










Estádio Cícero Pompeu de Toledo (Morumbi-Stadion) - Sao Paulo










Dortmund



















Leipzig










Rostock (this one is great)


----------



## Alemanniafan

Zeno you postet several pictures, but somehow they all don't show, at least not on my screen. I can't even see a single one of tem.


----------



## Zeno2

Alemanniafan said:


> Zeno you postet several pictures, but somehow they all don't show, at least not on my screen. I can't even see a single one of tem.


That is odd, I can see all of them. Don't know if you are the only one. Do you see red crosses? Maybe refresh the page a couple of times or paste the url of a picture in a new window to see if it shows up.


----------



## lpioe

^^ Can't see them either. And no red crosses, just nothing.
Copypasting the url works though.


----------



## WeimieLvr

Atlanta Stadium Aerials

Turner Field...Atlanta Braves Baseball...capacity 49,000.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaymontgomeryillustration/479195352/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3208811264/


Georgia Dome...Atlanta Falcons Football...capacity 72,000.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tannerld/2256071711/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/datafx7/2431932314/


----------



## savas

Athens Olympic Stadium "Spyros Louis"


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

Great stadium, those arches and roof construction were produced in one company which is like 2 min away from my parents home 

Does AEK plan to stay there? I know that PAO will move out but i didn't hear anything new about AEK stadium.


----------



## gonzalolagos

Name: Estadio Germán Becker
Location: Temuco, Chile
Tenant/Division: Deportes Temuco/3 division
Capacity: 18000
Opened: 1965
Last renovated : 2008


----------



## Kapow32

here are some interesting stadiums










Washington University, Husky stadium(even has a roof for you euros :tongue3









Wrigley Field, Chicago Cubs










AT&T Park, San Francisco Giants










Soldier Field, Chicago Bears










Neyland Stadium, University of Tennessee Volunteers










Folsom Field, University of Colorado Buffaloes


----------



## Bobby3

Husky Stadium is going to be redone soon.


----------



## michal_OMB

Name: Stadion Śląski
Location: Chorzow, Poland
Capacity: 48 000
Opened: 1956
Renovated : 2009 - 2011

Now:




























Project:


----------



## staff

Looks a lot bigger than 48k, no?


----------



## michal_OMB

yes, stadium is having 48 K

after the modernization stadium will have 55 K


----------



## penzias

NYCD said:


> Here is Melbourne Park in Melbourne Australia, with Rod Laver Arena and Hisense Arena for tennis in the center and the Melbourne Cricket Ground to the right.





Lovely place, but that road should be underground.:wink2:


----------



## HoldenV8

If your talking the 'road' between the MCG and the tennis centre then rest easy as its train tracks. If your talking the road between the tennis centre and Olympic Park.....can't help ya there.


----------



## hoody

*Villa Park*

Venue: Villa Park, Aston, Birmingham, UK
Home to Aston Villa F.C
Capacity: 42,640

English Heritage National Monument

Villa Park is the home of Aston Villa Football Club and stands on land which previously formed part of the formal gardens of nearby Aston Hall. The football club was one of the founding members of the football league and as such, parts of the ground are of significant historical interest. The club moved to the site in 1896 and initially re-used Victorian structures of the formal gardens and a basic sports ground as their offices and changing rooms. In 1914, work began in earnest to develop the site and Archibald Leitch was engaged as architect. The First World War delayed building work until 1922, when the Trinity Road stand was constructed. A grand main stairway flanked by pedimented towers was added to the frontage. Stained glass was used throughout and the external brickwork was decorated with gold and maroon mosaics. The quality of detail created by Leitch was unlike anything seen in a football stand before. The demands on the ground for use in domestic cup, international and World Cup matches have meant fairly frequent alterations and extensions to the ground. In 2000, the magnificent Trinity Road Stand designed by Leitch was demolished due to high maintainance cost and to increase capacity. This followed the replacement of the Holte End in 1994. By 2007, the oldest part of the ground was the 1977 North Stand. Villa Park will be a venue for football at the 2012 London Olympic Games. 


























Villa Park stands on land which previously formed part of the formal gardens of nearby Aston Hall. Aston Villa football club was one of the founding members of the football league and as such, parts of the ground are of significant historical interest. The club moved to the site in 1896 and initially re-used Victorian structures of the formal gardens and a basic sports ground as their offices and changing rooms. In 1914 work began in earnest to develop the site and Archibald Leitch was engaged as architect. The First World War delayed building work until 1922 when the Trinity Road stand was constructed. A grand main stairway flanked by pedimented towers was added to the frontage. Stained glass was used throughout and the external brickwork was decorated with gold and maroon mosaics. The demands on the ground for use in domestic cup, international and World Cup matches have meant fairly frequent updating and extensions to the ground. The most recent alterations have occurred in the 1990s following the Taylor report. The Holte End, used by the home supporters, is now the largest end stand in Britain. (1-3, 5)

The quality of detail of the Trinity Road stand created by Leitch was unlike anything seen in a football stand before. In 2000, the magnificent stand was demolished due to high maintainance cost and to increase capacity. This followed the replacement of the Holte End in 1994. By 2007, the oldest part of the ground was the 1977 North Stand. (4)

Villa Park will be a venue for football at the 2012 London Olympic Games. (6)


----------



## GunnerJacket

Bobby3 said:


> Husky Stadium is going to be redone soon.


Well, they have the concept but I don't think the money is there. Last I heard the public funds they were requesting were up for public vote and then removed from consideration to the economic woes of the time. I must admit, it seemed egregious to ask for approx. $200M for renovating the stadium, at least at this time. More importantly, I'm surprised the University couldn't afford to cover more of the costs outright.

The proposed renovations look great though.


----------



## Bobby3

I like the proposal, I'm glad they kept the end facing the water open.

Villa Park is a classic, one of my favorite stadiums.


----------



## NavyBlue




----------



## ReiAyanami

I am wondering whats the tallest stadium in the world. (to architectural top, no floodlights)
I say its either Athens Olympic or Wembley, but all I know is that Athen's is 240 ft tall (80 m). Any thoughts?


----------



## rhadookoo

I think Montreal's Olympic Stadium is the tallest stadium in the world. (574 ft)


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

I don't consider tower to be part of the stadium. Just like floodlights. Even tho it is part of the complex.

If Montreal is the tallest stadium then Cibona's hall in Cibona tower is tallest indoor arena.


----------



## www.sercan.de

ReiAyanami said:


> I am wondering whats the tallest stadium in the world. (to architectural top, no floodlights)
> I say its either Athens Olympic or Wembley, but all I know is that Athen's is 240 ft tall (80 m). Any thoughts?


http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=42178739


----------



## ReiAyanami

www.sercan.de said:


> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=42178739


I can't find OAKA in this link, and I said no floodlights. But yea Wembley is among the tallest.


----------



## Nordmannen

..


----------



## Nordmannen

Aerials of some Norwegian stadiums. Small, but some are OK.

Name: Ullvaal Stadium 
Location: Oslo
Tenant: VIF/Lyn/National Team
Capacity: 25.600
Opened: 1926











Name: Lerkendal Stadion
Location: Trondheim
Tenant: Rosenborg
Capacity: 21.200
Opened: 1947











Name: Brann Stadion
Location: Bergen
Tenant: Brann
Capacity: 17.222 (22.000 when renovation completed)
Opened: 1919











Name: Viking Stadion
Location: Stavanger
Tenant: Viking
Capacity: 16.600
Opened: 2004











Name: Telenor Arena
Location: Bærum
Tenant: Stabæk
Capacity: 15.000
Opened: 2009











Name: Sør Arena
Location: Kristiansand
Tenant: Start
Capacity: 14.600
Opened: 2007











Name: Fredrikstad Stadion
Location: Fredrikstad
Tenant: Fredrikstad FK
Capacity: 12.800
Opened: 2007











Name: Åråsen Stadion
Location: Skedsmo
Tenant/Division: Lillestrøm SK
Capacity: 12.300
Opened: 1951











Name: Aker Stadion
Location: Molde
Tenant/Division: Molde FK
Capacity: 11.200
Opened: 1998











Name: Color Line Stadion
Location: Ålesund
Tenant/Division: Aalesund FK
Capacity: 10.600
Opened: 2005


----------



## staff

Very impressive stadiums in Norway (compared to neighbouring countries at least).


----------



## Ballota

Poljud, Split (35,000):









Taken today by Dark Room. :master:


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

Ballota said:


> Poljud, Split (35,000):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken today by Dark Room. :master:


Not only Poljud but also NK Split stadium (which will be crashed soon, and they'll build new one). In back there's also Stari Plac, old Hajduk's stadium which is used for Rugby today (well, only 1 stand is left, they crushed rest of it). On bottom there is Spaladium indoor arena and next to it is ugly ass military port Lora which i'd personaly blow up and build something useful and nice there... but Ballota doesn't agree with my opinion :lol:

Btw... what's with the area between stadiums? What are they building there?


----------



## Ballota

That "ugly ass" thing is not the navy base but the shipyard hangar. The base is to the lower right..not visible on the image. 
Between the stadiums is a small hill with a park in it. A recreational zone.
Btw. that "wavy" thing next to the Poljud stadium are the Poljud indoor pools. 

:cheers:


----------



## KingmanIII

www.sercan.de said:


> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=42178739


How is LSU Tiger Stadium not on that list? That place is MASSIVE.


----------



## Celt67

Celtic Park, Glasgow..as it was 1986









As it is today, only the main stand remains.


----------



## GerardInMTL

^^ nice, looks like old trafford in green


----------



## KingmanIII

GerardInMTL said:


> ^^ nice, looks like old trafford in green


It is, basically. 

Come to think of it, it also reminds me of St. James Park.


----------



## GerardInMTL

^^ yea me too


----------



## BobDaBuilder

I remember Glasgow from when Oz played Scotland in the World Cup qualifiers in 1985. Way back then, Oz was only a semi pro team and Scotland was a traditional GIANT of the game.

Almost laughable to think along those lines now. Scotland is absolute cannon fodder for the Socceroos.

Mind you I do recall Scotland was VERY lucky in the second leg in Melbourne to survive the onslaught.


----------



## alekssa1

*Petrovsky
St Petersburg, Russia
Opened 1957-1961
Reconstructed 1978
Capacity 21.570
Home for FC Zenit*


----------



## en1044

^^ arent those lights just a tad extreme?


----------



## Celt67

BobDaBuilder said:


> I remember Glasgow from when Oz played Scotland in the World Cup qualifiers in 1985. Way back then, Oz was only a semi pro team and Scotland was a traditional GIANT of the game.
> *
> Almost laughable to think along those lines now. Scotland is absolute cannon fodder for the Socceroos.*
> 
> Mind you I do recall Scotland was VERY lucky in the second leg in Melbourne to survive the onslaught.


Keep dreaming. A few years ago, it was true that Scotland were crap, but that was down to a terrible *terrible* German manager we had (Berti Voghts) who had no clue about anything. Since then we've beaten teams like France home and away, Holland, Ukraine..etc.

All the "Socceroos" have to beat to get to a World Cup are some villagers from Borneo and Islanders from Tonga, we have to take on teams of the calibre of Italy, France, Russia, Germany..etc

I was at the Australia game in 1985, you were well beaten 2-0. So don't try to fool the natives on here with your 'onslaught' rubbish. :lol:

Oh..and presently the "Cannon fodder" are four places *above* lowely Australia in the FIFA World Rankings.
http://www.fifa.com/worldfootball/ranking/lastranking/gender=m/fullranking.html :cheers:


----------



## BobDaBuilder

^^^^^^^^^^

Those rankings mean very little.

Scotland would struggle to beat Lithuania, where soccer is very much as 3rd or 4th ranked sport and they are ranked in the 70's on your 'rankings'.

I would place Scotland in the New Zealand/Canada bucket. In fact I would be curious to know what the result would be between New Zealand and Scotland.


----------



## OPO.RVK

alekssa1 said:


> *Petrovsky
> St Petersburg, Russia
> Opened 1957-1961
> Reconstructed 1978
> Capacity 21.570
> Home for FC Zenit*


Amazing location!


----------



## HasseVonHammarby

BobDaBuilder said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Those rankings mean very little.
> 
> Scotland would struggle to beat Lithuania, where soccer is very much as 3rd or 4th ranked sport and they are ranked in the 70's on your 'rankings'.
> 
> I would place Scotland in the New Zealand/Canada bucket. In fact I would be curious to know what the result would be between New Zealand and Scotland.


Relax 
Everybody with a minimum knowledge of football agrees that Australia is one of the world superpowers. Your players are world famous and you have a league on top European level. :bash::bash:


----------



## Celt67

BobDaBuilder said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Those rankings mean very little.
> 
> Scotland would struggle to beat Lithuania, where soccer is very much as 3rd or 4th ranked sport and they are ranked in the 70's on your 'rankings'.
> 
> I would place Scotland in the New Zealand/Canada bucket. In fact I would be curious to know what the result would be between New Zealand and Scotland.


:lol: Of course they "Mean very little" to you, because they've just blown your arguement right out of the water. OFFICIAL Fifa rankings.... for those of you not aquainted with "soccer"...thats the World's governing body...and the rankings are based on *results*, not speculation and complete supposition from someone still going on about how they could have won a tie over 24 years ago. I can only speculate that because you are below Scotland, results for the 'invincible' socceroos haven't been quite as fantastic as you're trying to make out. :banana:

You say Soccer is a 3rd or 4th ranked sport in Lithuania.....the fact that it's their 1st ranked sport shows what you know about whats going on here in Europe...ie..nothing. 
Like I said, the only reason you're at the World Cup more often than us is because you rarely have to take on anyone more awesome than fishermen from Fiji or Vanuatu in the qualifiers :lol: ...We take on _proper_ countries such as Italy and France. We play at a higher level up here. :wave:

P.S. Last time we played Lithuania..in 2007..we beat them 3-1.


Apologies to the rest of the board, but he started it, trying to come of as some bigshot with his 'cannon-fodder' remark.


----------



## BobDaBuilder

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Listen, how did Scotland go against it's last two Oceania opponents(Oz was still in the OFC when they last played the Scots)? Australia and New Zealand, at home in Glasgow. You were trounced on BOTH occasions my friend! The rankings mean nothing to nations like Australia because we do not get to play meaningful 'A' internationals often enough. Mind you since we have moved to Asia, we have improved that, but it is still only a 2nd division confederation that even a agricultural team like Scotland could do well in.

If Australia was in UEFA, do you think the game would be in such a lowly state for the past century? Of course not. We would be a far better team and probably have won a few things by now. That confederation system really sucks.

On Lithuania, you obviously do not know much about the joint. They like soccer, but nothing like their basketball, volleyball, handball, hockey. Scotland should really concentrate on a sport they could do well in, like rugby. They will never be a top nation again like they were in the past.


----------



## en1044

So....
Back on topic!

Oakland-Alameda County Coliseum

Football










Baseball


----------



## BobDaBuilder

Now what stage did the Scots or Swedes get to at the 2006 World Cup?

Also, we'll be in South Africa. Will your team?

Looking forward to seeing Kruger Park people. I'll post you some pictures that you can place alongside your 'rankings'!


----------



## I_live_cement

BobDaBuilder said:


> I remember Glasgow from when Oz played Scotland in the World Cup qualifiers in 1985. Way back then, Oz was only a semi pro team and Scotland was a traditional GIANT of the game.
> 
> Almost laughable to think along those lines now. Scotland is absolute cannon fodder for the Socceroos.
> 
> Mind you I do recall Scotland was VERY lucky in the second leg in Melbourne to survive the onslaught.


Jesus, you're a bit of a retard aren't you?


----------



## Celt67

I_live_cement said:


> Jesus, you're a bit of a retard aren't you?


It even says so on everyone of his posts. Pity he's too stupid to see the irony. Anyway, he can keep his arrogant petty point-scoring for someone else. I'm done with him. :lol:


----------



## Ganis

en1044 said:


> So....
> Back on topic!
> 
> Oakland-Alameda County Coliseum
> 
> Football
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball


How did this get the nick name of Black hole? Because both teams that play there SUCK!


Now a beauty that is still 3 months from completion.


----------



## KingmanIII

Ganis said:


> How did this get the nick name of Black hole? Because both teams that play there SUCK!


The A's are a damn good baseball franchise--4 WS rings and 6 pennants in Oakland (9 and 15 overall).

They fucked up firing Ken Macha, though.

Someone needs to intervene and stop Al Davis from running his once-proud franchise farther into the ground. The game has long passed him by. This ain't the '70s or '80s (or even '90s) anymore, Al--you need to hang 'em up.


----------



## en1044

I_live_cement said:


> Jesus, you're a bit of a retard aren't you?


Youre new here?

Great way to start! Im sure youre going to make a bunch of friends!


----------



## ivan_ri

Kantrida stadium, Rijeka, Croatia

capacity ~10.000


----------



## ivan_ri

and this should be the future Rijeka stadium

capacity ~30.000





































:cheers:


----------



## ReiAyanami

Nice roof. Quite tricky. Reminds me of Split stadium and Athens Olympic


----------



## ivan_ri

ReiAyanami said:


> Nice roof. Quite tricky. Reminds me of Split stadium and Athens Olympic


yes. it is basically smaller version of Poljud. same guy designed it, Boris Magaš


----------



## Pelha

Estádio da Luz, Lisbon.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

ivan_ri said:


> and this should be the future Rijeka stadium
> 
> capacity ~30.000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Whats the status of this project now?


----------



## Carrerra

Architect's concept


----------



## antigoon99

i don't really like the roof construction...the lisbon soccerstadium is awesome...


----------



## Nordmannen

ivan_ri said:


> and this should be the future Rijeka stadium
> 
> capacity ~30.000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Between 2 and 3 thousand attend the matches in Rijeka, so it seems to be a little bit over the top to build a 30k stadium. Is this just a fantasy or are there some reality behind it? Nice architecture though.


----------



## canarywondergod

the only gripe I have with that stadium is although the roof looks nice the shadows on the pitch will look awful when its sunny!


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

Nordmannen said:


> Between 2 and 3 thousand attend the matches in Rijeka, so it seems to be a little bit over the top to build a 30k stadium. Is this just a fantasy or are there some reality behind it? Nice architecture though.


 It was 1st proposal for Mediterranean games central stadium. It would need athletics pitch as well. Since Rijeka lost the bid i don't believe that they will build this. Some new smaller (15k) football only stadium seems more reasonable.


----------



## ReiAyanami

canarywondergod said:


> the only gripe I have with that stadium is although the roof looks nice the shadows on the pitch will look awful when its sunny!


Never thought of that, you may have a point!


----------



## ivan_ri

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Whats the status of this project now?





Carrerra said:


> Architect's concept


exactly . it's still a concept. but there is known location, and reserved space for the stadium which is going to be built with sport arena in the complex :cheers:



Nordmannen said:


> Between 2 and 3 thousand attend the matches in Rijeka, so it seems to be a little bit over the top to build a 30k stadium. Is this just a fantasy or are there some reality behind it? Nice architecture though.


30k was presented while there were talks about oganizing euro 2012. because we didn't get the euro, the stadium was put on hold. but there were rumors about building smaller version of this stadium with 20.000 capacity. probably this version is more likely to be built. anyway this will be next stadium built in Rijeka, jus don't know when...


----------



## kazetuner

wow, that0s one ugly roof they got there


----------



## Marin Mostar

Hare are 2 picks of our stadium in Mostar, Bosnia & Hercegovina
It is called White hill, ore stadium under the white hill (residenta part of Mostar)


----------



## isaidso

*Can West Global Park, Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada.* Home of the Winnipeg Goldeyes of the Northern League


----------



## christos-greece

Athens Olympic Stadium (OAKA):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/psy2k/3359274347/

Karaiskaki football stadium (red one) and Piece and Friendship basketball stadium (SEF):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/okipous/1555472004/


----------



## Whats85

*Ado Den Haag stadium (15.000) The Netherlands*

Ado Den Haag stadium (15.000) The Netherlands 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CVOwItEcV8


----------



## BoulderGrad

San Jose, Kansas City, Houston, New England, and DC are all at some stage of developing their own soccer specific stadiums. San Jose, Houston, and KC are imminently about to start construction, NE is still trying to pick a site, and DC is still battling with where to put theirs. 


The only team with no plans for a SSS is Seattle Sounders FC. Qwest Field was built with an MLS team in mind. They don't sell tickets for the upper bowl for regular season home games, but have managed to sell out the lower bowl for ever home game so far this year:


----------



## soup or man

LA Coliseum


----------



## lilyyin99

^^,that'ok


----------



## Ale512

soup or man said:


> LA Coliseum


wow se mira increible:banana:


----------



## acarleial

*Estádio Plácido Aderaldo Castelo - Castelão
Fortaleza, CE - Brazil*

*11/11/1973 - Inaugural match (Ceará SC 0 - 0 Fortaleza EC)
Capacity: 70,000*









*1980 - Pope John Paul II's visit 
Capacity: 130,000*









*1990's*









*2002
Capacity: 65,000 *


















*2009
Capacity: 60,326*


















*2014 - FIFA World Cup Project
Capacity: 62,000*


----------



## Mr.Underground

Wiew of Como stadium


----------



## Mr.Underground

*Aerial view of San Siro*


----------



## Mr.Underground

*Aerial view of Venice stadium*


----------



## Mr.Underground

*Stadio Dell'Ara in Bologna*


----------



## azteca

Some more postcards featuring nice aerial shots...


Arms Park, Cardiff, Wales
In the 1950s











Hampden Park, Glasgow, Scotland
In the 1950s. For safety reasons, capacity had been lowered to 135,000. It was an astonishing 150,000 in the 1930/40s... The highest attendance was 149,415 on 17 April 1937 for a game between Scotland and England.











Ibrox, Glasgow, Scotland
Rangers' home in the 1920s.











Goodisen Park, Liverpool, England
In the 1950s











Wembley, London, England
In the 1950s


----------



## alex_zebe

The Old Ion Moina Stadium, Cluj-Napoca

The official capacity was about 28.000 places, but there have been matches with some 40.000 people attending.


----------



## Mr.Underground

Athens, Olympic Luois Spyros stadium


----------



## mihai_alex

Piatra Neamt,Romania


----------



## Aceventura

Mr.Underground said:


> Wiew of Como stadium


That neighborhood looks fantastic. I would want to sit at the top of the bleachers so I could watch the game as well as look out over the water.


----------



## Marin Mostar

Stadium "pod Bijelim brijegom" Mostar, Bosnia & Hercegovina


----------



## ChiniCR

Eladio Rosabal (Costa Rica)


----------



## MrYoung

I came across this spectacular picture of Molineux. For higher resolution (3024x2016) go to http://www.wolverhampton.gov.uk/NR/...-4ED6-8A41-60C21E91C7C4/0/molineuxstadium.jpg


----------



## Frnjchuga031

Gradski Vrt, Osijek, Croatia
(20000)



















Kantrida, Rijeka, Croatia
(12000)



















Maksimir, Zagreb, Croatia
(36000)



















Poljud, Split, Croatia
(32000)





































Gospin Dolac, Imotski, Croatia
(4000)










Trogir, Croatia



















:banana:


----------



## Zeno2

Frnjchuga031 said:


>


probably the ugliest stadium in Europe


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

Probably? It is.


----------



## Frnjchuga031

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Probably? It is.


Definitely ! But it's yours stadium...


----------



## alex_zebe

*Ion Moina stadium in Cluj (30.000 places, U/C)*









*Constantin Radulescu stadium, also in Cluj (24.000 places)*


----------



## adeaide

*Seoul , Sang Am World Cup Stadium , 68k*


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Melbourne Cricket Ground









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1399968127/sizes/l/


----------



## OzanKirmizi

Turk Telekom Arena (İstanbul)



















September 2008










February 2010











April 2010


----------



## PedroRibeiro

D. Afonso Henriques Stadium, Guimarães, Portugal


----------



## elHomo

Lech Poznan - Stadion Miejski, Poznan, Poland


----------



## limerickguy

Croke Park



















Aviva Stadium










Thomond Park










Gaelic Grounds










Semple Stadium










Pairc Ui Caoimh


----------



## eagle in sky

Mersin stadium


----------



## damin

*Dialog Arena - Lubin, Poland*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518239

2009

































2010


----------



## marionthebarberian




----------



## mopper513

Cincinnati, Ohio - Nippert Stadium on the Campus of the University of Cincinnati.


----------



## damin

*Dialog Arena - Lubin, Poland (16 100)*


----------



## eder1982

omnilife stadium Guadalajara, México


----------



## Mo Rush

*Cape Town StadiumLicense*










License Copyright All rights reserved by louishiemstra









License







All rights reserved by wildimages.tv


----------



## alex_zebe

The future stadium in Cluj (to be completed in July 2011)


----------



## Anubis2051

Polo Grounds - (Manhattan):










Ebbets Field (Brooklyn):










Old Yankee Stadium (Bronx):

























Renovated Yankee Stadium (Bronx):










New Yankee Stadium (Bronx):


----------



## www.sercan.de




----------



## Gutex

*Mineirão stadium 70.000k - Belo Horizonte-Mg - Brazil*
Currently undergoing a reform to the 2014 World Cup.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=78788748#post78788748

before the works begin


















and how it will be after the renovation


----------



## sbutlik

*Nationals Park*


----------



## tom77

Puskás Ferenc Stadion - Budapest, Hungary


----------



## scukaf

Maksimir stadium, Zagreb, Croatia























































Thanks to index.hr


----------



## Gogeta

*Bucharest*

National Arenal Bucharest - Romania, before Romania - France 0-0



























Photos from Onlinesport.ro (Sorin Blaj)


----------



## adeaide

*SEOUL - Jamsil Olympic Stadium*


----------



## Juriss

Bulgaria New Stedium Arena de rosa


----------



## Juriss

CSKA SOFIA


----------



## sbutlik

*Coors Field*


----------



## sbutlik

*Comerica Park*


----------



## NavyBlue




----------



## sbutlik

*livestrong sporting park*


----------



## vanbasten88

that's a sweet little Soccer stadium KC's got there. very nice. :cheers:


----------



## West12Rangers

vanbasten88 said:


> that's a sweet little Soccer stadium KC's got there. very nice. :cheers:


and it has a roof!!!!!


----------



## carnifex2005

The new BC Place in Vancouver, Canada.


----------



## vanbasten88

West12Rangers said:


> and it has a roof!!!!!


so it does(a nice one at that - beats some of the cloned stadia in the UK). sometimes I think our American cousins forget that a roof isn't just for keeping poor weather OUT, it helps greatly in keeping the noise IN. :banana:


----------



## JJG

vanbasten88 said:


> so it does(a nice one at that - beats some of the cloned stadia in the UK). sometimes I think our American cousins forget that a roof isn't just for keeping poor weather OUT, it helps greatly in keeping the noise IN. :banana:


Maybe so, but still....WE DON'T NEED ROOFS! :nono:


----------



## will101

West12Rangers said:


> and it has a roof!!!!!


And once people outside of Kansas City realized it, they were harshly spoken to about it. It won't happen again.


----------



## vanbasten88

will101 said:


> And once people outside of Kansas City realized it, they were harshly spoken to about it. It won't happen again.


Isn't there a roof on Houston Dynamo's new downtown stadium being Texas, I dont imagine they'd take well to being talked to about how to do stuff


----------



## JJG

vanbasten88 said:


> Isn't there a roof on Houston Dynamo's new downtown stadium being Texas, I dont imagine they'd take well to being talked to about how to do stuff


While I agree with that statement, don't expect to see roofs on EVERY stadium here.


----------



## Bigmac1212

sbutlik said:


>


How far is Livestrong Sporting Park and Kansas Speedway from downtown Kansas City, Missouri?


----------



## rantanamo

vanbasten88 said:


> Isn't there a roof on Houston Dynamo's new downtown stadium being Texas, I dont imagine they'd take well to being talked to about how to do stuff


Cowboys, Reliant, Alamodome, minute-maid, Texas STadium and Astrodome. Partial roof in Texas = aint good enough


----------



## JJG

rantanamo said:


> Cowboys, Reliant, Alamodome, minute-maid, Texas STadium and Astrodome. Partial roof in Texas = aint good enough


Yeah, and the only two FULL roof stadiums are the Alamodome and Astrodome. 

Thing is, only one of those two are being used now and just before this year, it didn't even have a full time attendent since the Spurs left.


----------



## Kevin_01

*Le Mans * *: 25 000*










*Valenciennes : 25 000*









*
Old Parc des Princes + Jean Bouin*










*Roland Garros*


----------



## desertpunk

*Soldier Field*


Soldier Field by Julie Rubes, on Flickr


Soldier Field by Julie Rubes, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*CitiField and Arthur Ashe Stadium, Flushing Meadows NYC*


US Open, New York, USA by DigitalGlobe-Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## ph80uk

NavyBlue said:


>


I've given up, i cant work out here this is... help pls!!


----------



## IanCleverly

ph80uk said:


> I've given up, i cant work out here this is... help pls!!


The AAMI Park in Melbourne.


----------



## berdberd

Chiangmai 700 Year Stadium.
Location: Chiang Mai, Thailand.
Capacity: 25,000


----------



## TommyGod

St. Helens Rugby League football stadium in the UK, just outside Liverpool. 

The stadium itself is still under construction.


----------



## Gutex

*Yesterday pics showing the Mineirão stadium in works for 2014 World Cup*




























(http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...124&type=3#!/media/albums/?id=208529325846124)


----------



## parcdesprinces

*France, small stadiums (<30K)*

*Stade de la Route de Lorient

Location: Rennes,* Brittany
*Tenant: Stade Rennais Football Club
Capacity: 29,778* (31,127 with standing areas)
*Opening: 1912* (rebuilt from 1999 to 2004)











------------------------


*Stade Saint-Symphorien

Location: Metz,* Lorraine
*Tenant: Football Club de Metz
Capacity: 26,671* (26,800 with standing areas)
*Opening: 1923* (last renovation/expansion 2001)











------------------------


*Stade du Hainaut

Location: Valenciennes,* Nord-Pas de Calais
*Tenant: Valenciennes Football Club
Capacity: 25,172*
*Opening: 2011*











------------------------


*MMArena*

*Location: Le Mans,* Pays de la Loire (stadium built inside the circuit of the 24 Hours)
*Tenant: Le Mans Football Club* (formerly Le Mans Union Club 72)
*Capacity: 25,064*
*Opening: 2011*











------------------------


*Stade de la Meinau

Location: Strasbourg,* Alsace
*Tenant: Racing Club de Strasbourg
Capacity: 24,000* (27,500 with standing areas)
*Opening: 1906* (last renovation 2009)
*Main/International Sporting Events:
UEFA Cup Winner's Cup Final: 1988*











------------------------


*Stade Louis Dugauguez

Location: Sedan,* Champagne-Ardenne
*Tenant: Club Sportif Sedan-Ardennes
Capacity: 23,189
Opening: 2000* (last expansion 2001)











------------------------


*Stade de l'Aube

Location: Troyes,* Champagne-Ardenne
*Tenant: Espérance Sportive Troyes-Aube-Champagne
Capacity: 21,877
Opening: 1924* (last renovation/expantion 2004)











------------------------


*Stade Auguste Delaune

Location: Reims,* Champagne-Ardenne
*Tenant: Stade de Reims
Capacity: 21,684
Opening: 1935* (rebuilt from 2004 to 2008)











------------------------


*Stade Michel d'Ornano

Location: Caen,* Lower Normandy
*Tenant: Stade Malherbe Caen-Calvados-Basse Normandie 
Capacity: 21,251
Opening: 1993* (last renovation 2011-2012)











------------------------


*Stade Sébastien Charléty

Location: Paris,* Île de France
*Tenants: Paris Football Club, Paris Université Club* (+ Stade Français-Paris - rugby - 2010-2013)
*Capacity: 20,141
Opening: 1939* (rebuilt from 1991 to 1994)
*Main/International Sporting Events:
Rugby League Four Nations venue: 2009
IAAF annual DecaNation* (formerly IAAF Golden League annual venue)











------------------------


*Stade Marcel Picot

Location: Nancy*, Lorraine
*Tenant: Association sportive Nancy-Lorraine
Capacity: 20,087
Opening: 1926* (rebuilt from 1999 to 2003)
*Main/International Sporting Events:
UEFA Euro 2016 venue*











------------------------


*Stade des Alpes

Location: Grenoble,* Rhône-Alpes
*Tenant: Grenoble Foot 38
Capacity: 20,068* (expandable to 28K)
*Opening: 2008*











------------------------


*Stade Auguste Bonal

Location: Montbéliard,* Franche-Comté
*Tenant: Football Club Sochaux-Montbéliard
Capacity: 20,005
Opening: 1931* (rebuilt from 1997 to 2000)











------------------------


*Stade Ernest Wallon

Location: Toulouse,* Midi-Pyrénées
*Tenant: Stade Toulousain,* Rugby
*Capacity: 19,500
Opening: 1982* (last renovation/expansion 2007)
*Main/International Sporting Events:
IRB rugby World Cup 1991 venue*











------------------------


*Stade Louis II

Location: Monaco (Fonvieille),* Monaco
*Tenants: Association Sportive Monaco Football Club* (+ the sports associations & Schools of Monaco)
*Capacity: 18,523
Opening: 1985* (last renovation 2008)
*Main/International Sporting Events:
UEFA SuperCup: From 1998 to 2012
IAAF annual Super Grand Prix* (formerly IAAF Diamond League annual venue)











------------------------


*Stade des Costières

Location: Nîmes,* Languedoc-Roussillon
*Tenant: Nîmes Olympique
Capacity: 18,364* (29,441 with standing areas)
*Opening: 1989* (last renovation 2008)











------------------------


*Stadium Nord-Lille Métropole

Location: Lille,* Nord-Pas de Calais
*Tenant(s): Lille Olympique Sporting Club-Lille Métropole 2004-2012* (+ Entente sportive de Wasquehal 1997-2005)
*Capacity: 18,185*
*Opening: 1976* (last renovation 2010)
*Main/International Sporting Events:
IRB rugby World Cup 1991 venue*











------------------------


*Stade Pierre Aliker

Location: Fort-de-France,* Martinique (French Caribbean overseas region)
*Tenant: Club Colonial de Fort-de-France*
*Capacity: 16,216* (18,000 with standing areas)
*Opening: 1993* (last renovation 2007)
*Main/International Sporting Events:
CFU Caribbean Cup: 2010
IAAF annual Grand Prix II*











------------------------


*Stade de la Méditerranée

Location: Béziers,* Languedoc-Roussillon
*Tenant(s): Association sportive de Béziers-Hérault,* rugby (+ Avenir Sportif Béziers - Football - occasionally)
*Capacity: 16,110* (18,555 with standing areas)
*Opening: 1990* (last renovation 2007)
*Main/International Sporting Events:
IRB rugby World Cup 1991 & 1999 venue
XII Mediterranean Games (1993) venue*











------------------------


*Stade Yves du Manoir

Location: Montpellier,* Languedoc-Roussillon
*Tenant: Montpellier-Hérault Rugby Club
Capacity: 12,734* (15,000 with standing areas)
*Opening: 2007*











------------------------


*Stade de l'Épopée

Location: Calais,* Nord-Pas de Calais
*Tenant: Calais Racing Union Football Club
Capacity: 12,432* (expandable to 18K)
*Opening: 2008*











------------------------


*Stade de la Licorne

Location: Amiens,* Picardy
*Tenant: Amiens Sporting Club Football
Capacity: 12,097* (expandable to 20K)
*Opening: 1999*


----------



## isaidso

*Canad Inns Stadium








Winnipeg, Manitoba*









http://markosun.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/stadium-1.jpg

This stadium, formerly called Winnipeg Stadium, opened in 1953. It is a stadium for Canadian football and is the home stadium for the Winnipeg Blue Bombers of the Canadian Football League. The last game ever will be played this week. 

The Bombers are building a new 40,000 seat stadium on the campus of the University of Manitoba. It will be ready for next season and will also be the home stadium for the university football team.


----------



## blurros2

Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## matthemod

parcdesprinces said:


> *Stade de l'Épopée
> 
> Location: Calais,* Nord-Pas de Calais
> *Tenant: Calais Racing Union Football Club
> Capacity: 12,432* (expandable to 18K)
> *Opening: 2008*


I've been here! My football team from South East England played a pre-season friendly here against Calais. I believe the team has gone under some hard times lately and this stadium is sitting there a bit of a white elephant.


----------



## Marckymarc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VqEXP5yMfg

Now that's an aerial!


----------



## The Gazmon

Stadium Nord-Lille Métropole reminds me a lot of the Adelaide Oval. Very nice


----------



## zombee

*Sport complex in Kyiv*


----------



## zombee

*DonbassArena*


----------



## zombee

*Metalist Stadium*


----------



## eMKay

I recently got my pilots license (Yesterday, lol) Took my wife up today, she grabbed some pics of Ralph Wilson Stadium and Coca-Cola Field(I would have gone lower, but we were within an hour of gametime, TSA/FAA says you must stay above 3000 feet)

I'll get some better pics eventually.



















This one has Coca-Cola Field AND First Niagara Center


----------



## Darloeye

^^^^ Nice shots. I have getting a ppl on my life list.

(Private Pilots Licence)


----------



## mrakbaseball

bd popeye said:


> I'm part of everyone and did not hate the cookie cutter look.
> 
> I love the look of the retro MLB parks and am a MLB fan.


Many of the ballparks that have been built the last 20 years look alike, similar facades, similar grandstands, same color seats and outfield walls, which is ironic since many of them replaced round multi-purpose stadiums that were blasted for looking like each other. I'm a Seattle fan and desperately want the Mariners to get rid of the boring, generic green motif Safeco currently has. In a way, I envy some of the baseball parks in Asia and Central America that are more colorful than their American cousins.


----------



## Natan Vieira

Nome:Arena Grêmio
Capacidade:60.540
Inauguração:08/12/2012 (previsto)

































Fase Da Obra: 71% 
Data De Conclusão Da Obra:26/11/2012 (previsto)
Custo Do Estádio: 600 milhões de reais


----------



## makaay31

Al Shaab Stadium in 2006, Baghdad. Before renovation


----------



## jtk1519

Some new ones and maybe some updated ones...

*Gerald J. Ford Stadium*
Southern Methodist University
Dallas, TX
Cap. 32,000


----------



## jtk1519

*Apogee Stadium* 
University of North Texas
Denton, TX (suburban Dallas)
Cap. 30,850
_The first newly constructed stadium to earn LEED platinum certification_


----------



## jtk1519

*Darrell K. Royal - Texas Memorial Stadium*
The University of Texas at Austin
Austin, TX
Cap. 100,119


----------



## jtk1519

*Sun Bowl*
The University of Texas at El Paso
El Paso, TX
Cap. 50,426


----------



## kevsy21

Great thread,lots of superb pics.


----------



## Kriativus

Fellow americans, sorry, but stadiums in US are kind of boring. 
The're all gigantic and ugly. No character, no soul, no distinctive architecture. 
Always open air with seating all the way around. I'm sure you can do better than that.


----------



## jtk1519

Kriativus said:


> Fellow americans, sorry, but stadiums in US are kind of boring.
> The're all gigantic and ugly. No character, no soul, no distinctive architecture.
> Always open air with seating all the way around. I'm sure you can do better than that.


Yes because Wrigley Field is just like Cowboys Stadium. Fenway Park is just like the Rose Bowl. Ohio Stadium is just like the Superdome.

In other news, Neptune is just like a blueberry because both are round and blue.


----------



## soup or man

Kriativus said:


> Fellow americans, sorry, but stadiums in US are kind of boring.
> The're all gigantic and ugly. No character, no soul, no distinctive architecture.
> Always open air with seating all the way around. I'm sure you can do better than that.


Seating all the way around?!


----------



## Joseph85

*Stadium La Plata - Argentina*


----------



## Kriativus

jtk1519 said:


> Yes because Wrigley Field is just like Cowboys Stadium. Fenway Park is just like the Rose Bowl. Ohio Stadium is just like the Superdome.
> 
> In other news, Neptune is just like a blueberry because both are round and blue.



Well, as you know, there are some exceptions, of course. Woud you expect they'd all be in the very exact way? That doesn't invalidate my point. :cheers:


----------



## JJG

Kriativus said:


> Well, as you know, there are some exceptions, of course. Woud you expect they'd all be in the very exact way? That doesn't invalidate my point. :cheers:


You said they're ALL gigantic and ugly with no soul or character... which is bull. 

There are high school, HIGH SCHOOL football stadiums here in Texas that better looking than alot of generic, cookie cutter stadiums you see in other countries.


----------



## Otto Racecar

Kriativus said:


> Fellow americans, sorry, but stadiums in US are kind of boring.
> The're all gigantic and ugly. No character, no soul, no distinctive architecture.
> Always open air with seating all the way around. I'm sure you can do better than that.


Seriously? You do understand that you decided to make this crazy generalization after viewing 4 university stadiums in the state of texas. These are college stadiums that were either built decades ago and have had continous exspansion or have been built for smaller universities(at least in the context of college football) recently. These are not pro teams although I'd be willing to say at least texas's stadium has amenities rivaling any nfl team. Large Universities are enamored with tradition and would generally never think of changing the design of their stadium. Instead they have expansion programs that may or may not be asthetically pleasing.If you look at brand new stadiums for professional teams there is similarity to european stadiums. Also the US is huge. The pacific northwest stadiums generally have roof's because of the large amount of rain. The US has very different climates depending on the region and the stadium architecture reflects that.


----------



## bd popeye

Petco Park, San Diego Ca USA
Capacity 42,000
San Diego Padres MLB.
National League Pennants
1984 & 1998
NL West Pennants
2006 • 2005 • 1998 • 1996 • 1984


----------



## TEBC

Otto Racecar said:


> Seriously? You do understand that you decided to make this crazy generalization after viewing 4 university stadiums in the state of texas. These are college stadiums that were either built decades ago and have had continous exspansion or have been built for smaller universities(at least in the context of college football) recently. These are not pro teams although I'd be willing to say at least texas's stadium has amenities rivaling any nfl team. Large Universities are enamored with tradition and would generally never think of changing the design of their stadium. Instead they have expansion programs that may or may not be asthetically pleasing.If you look at brand new stadiums for professional teams there is similarity to european stadiums. Also the US is huge. The pacific northwest stadiums generally have roof's because of the large amount of rain. The US has very different climates depending on the region and the stadium architecture reflects that.


IMO, US are boring. Only the new ones like Cowboys are really nice, the others has no simetry, and all look the same. Sorry but that´s how I fell about it.


----------



## Kriativus

JJG said:


> You said they're ALL gigantic and ugly with no soul or character... which is bull.
> 
> There are high school, HIGH SCHOOL football stadiums here in Texas that better looking than alot of generic, cookie cutter stadiums you see in other countries.



You seem to be little nervous, don't you think? I'm sorry if I'm not really into american stadiums, but that's the way it is. You americans do great at many things, but stadium design... not so much... Get over it.


----------



## Kriativus

Otto Racecar said:


> Seriously? You do understand that you decided to make this crazy generalization after viewing 4 university stadiums in the state of texas. These are college stadiums that were either built decades ago and have had continous exspansion or have been built for smaller universities(at least in the context of college football) recently. These are not pro teams although I'd be willing to say at least texas's stadium has amenities rivaling any nfl team. Large Universities are enamored with tradition and would generally never think of changing the design of their stadium. Instead they have expansion programs that may or may not be asthetically pleasing.If you look at brand new stadiums for professional teams there is similarity to european stadiums. Also the US is huge. The pacific northwest stadiums generally have roof's because of the large amount of rain. The US has very different climates depending on the region and the stadium architecture reflects that.



After viewing 4 university stadiums? Don't you realize you're the one that are making generalization here? The fact that I haven't always been posting in this thread doesn't mean I have nothing to say about it.

A couple of years ago, I was a big fan of NFL, I can say without fear I have seen enough. 

Once and for all, it looks like the VAST MAJORITY of college/university/pro league stadiums are designed by the same architects. You got to be frank, mate: when it's not an open air stadium, it's a domed one. As simple as that.

I said it before and I'll say it again. There are some exceptions over the country, yes, but considering the huge size of US and the almost infinite number of stadiums around, these ones are just a few.


----------



## jtk1519

Kriativus said:


> Well, as you know, there are some exceptions, of course. Woud you expect they'd all be in the very exact way? That doesn't invalidate my point. :cheers:


There are almost 200 professional or FBS (highest division) college stadiums in America (not including arenas) ranging in size from a little over 10,000 to 110,000 in capacity. Of them you said, and I quote... "The're *all* gigantic and ugly. No character, no soul, no distinctive architecture.". 

Your point was never valid because you said something ridiculously absurd. No offense, but it was so silly I feel dumb even giving it a proper response. There are a lot of individual stadiums that can be berated but to argue ALL (your word, not mine) of them are the same from 100 year old 37,000 seat Fenway Park to 3 year old 80,000 seat Cowboys Stadium; from 53 year old 107,000 seat Beaver Stadium to 1 year old, 18,000 seat Livestrong Sporting Park... are ALL the same is just asinine.


----------



## Joseph85

*Stadium of Catamarca, Argentina*


----------



## kevsy21

bd popeye said:


> *Beaver Stadium, University Park PA*
> Also know as *Happy Valley*
> Capacity 106,572
> Original structure opened 1960
> Home of the Nittany Lions of Penn State University
> 3 Big 10 conference titles
> 1 NCAA Championship(mythical)


Great pics,thanks for sharing.


----------



## bd popeye

kevsy21 said:


> Great pics,thanks for sharing.


You are welcome..

*Tiger Stadium, Baton Rouge LA*
Capacity 92,524
Original structure opened 1924
last re-model 2011
Home of the Louisiana State University Tigers
14 Southeast Conference titles
3 NCAA Championships(mythical)


----------



## Joseph85

*Stadium La Plata, Argentina*


----------



## Luigi742

Here's a few from Australia, quality isn't brilliant, and they are taken from nearmap.com

nib Stadium (Perth Oval)










Home of the Western Force (Super Rugby) and Perth Glory (A-League)
My hometown stadium. Great viewing but lacks a bit on the facilities side of things.

Leichhardt Oval 









Home of the West Tigers (NRL)
One of my favourite NRL stadiums, incredible atmosphere on gameday. Best suburban ground in the NRL imo.

Metricon Stadium









Home of the Gold Coast Suns (AFL)
My favourite modern AFL stadium. Would be nice to see more people in it


----------



## Vizemeister

Collections of stadium postcards:
http://gibmirdensportteil.blogspot.de/2010/05/das-stadionalbum-teil-1-wm-finals.html
http://gibmirdensportteil.blogspot.de/2011/06/stadionalbum-teil-8-wm-1974.html
http://gibmirdensportteil.blogspot.de/2011/09/stadionalbum-teil-12-euro-80.html
http://gibmirdensportteil.blogspot.de/2011/10/stadionalbum-teil-12-london-calling.html
http://gibmirdensportteil.blogspot.de/2011/10/stadionalbum-teil-14-rule-britania.html
http://gibmirdensportteil.blogspot.de/2011/11/stadionalbum-teil-16-shapes-of-things.html

Cape Town










Durban










I love stadia close to beaches and oceans...fantastic background.


----------



## Kostis

Here is one way the new PAOK stadium could look like. I found it on YT and its made by an Architecture group from Thessaloniki.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahPLKGGObcU

It should be a stadium with no hight at all. It is made inside the earth. Practically the roof is as high as the surrounding area. The best part is when it is night outside. The roof could reflect the eagle in the clouds above.

For me one of the best ideas for a football stadium.

Enjoy it!


----------



## Matze20111984

Allianz Arena in Munich with all the parking and subway/highway connection


----------



## RMB2007

Some former American stadiums.

From brightflight on Flickr:

*Comiskey Park*



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8133219505/

*Yankee Stadium*



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8137570947/

*Polo Grounds*



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8110188483/


----------



## andretanure

Comparing 3 similar stadiums...

*Mineirão - Belo Horizonte, Brazil
Constructed in 1965 and being renovated for 2014 WC*








[/url] 008-aa_20121016_165954










*Parc des Princes - Paris, France
Constructed in 1897 but it's actual architecture in 1972*



















*Jamsil Olympic Stadium - Seoul, South Korea
Opened in 1984*


----------



## andretanure

Some aerial shots of Mineirão Stadium




[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8125636932/]
Lagoa da Pampulha com a Igreja de São Francisco, Mineirão e Mineirinho. Ao fundo, a nossa querida Serra do Curral. por Secopamg, no Flickr


011-aa_20121016_165428 por Secopamg, no Flickr


010-aa_20121016_170951 por Secopamg, no Flickr


----------



## potiz81

Panathenaic (Kallimarmaro) Stadium in Athens, Olympic Stadium of 1896:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

andretanure said:


> Comparing 3 similar stadiums...
> 
> *Mineirão - Belo Horizonte, Brazil
> Constructed in 1965 and being renovated for 2014 WC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] 008-aa_20121016_165954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Parc des Princes - Paris, France
> Constructed in 1897 but it's actual architecture in 1972*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jamsil Olympic Stadium - Seoul, South Korea
> Opened in 1984*


You can make that four:




























Estadio Anoeta, San Sebastian (1993)


----------



## Alemanniafan

...uhmm... 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aerial_photography


----------



## isaidso

*Mosaic Stadium: Regina, Saskatchewan* 

Home of the CFL's Saskatchewan Roughriders.


----------



## isaidso

*Canad Inns Stadium: Winnipeg, Manitoba* 

Home of the CFL's Winnipeg Blue Bombers.









Courtesy of ballparks.com


----------



## isaidso

*McMahon Stadium, Calgary, Alberta* 

Home of the CFL's Calgary Stampeders.


----------



## isaidso

*Skydome, Toronto, Ontario* 

Home of the CFL's Toronto Argonauts and MLB's Toronto Blue Jays


----------



## isaidso

*Griffiths Stadium, Saskatoon, Saskatchewan* 

Home of the University of Saskatchewan Huskies football team.


Vanier Aerial of Griffiths Stadium courtesy Greg Pender, Saskatoon StarPhoenix by University of Saskatchewan, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Raymond Field, Wolfeville, Nova Scotia* 

Home of the Acadia University Axemen football team


Aerial View of Acadia University Football Field by OurValley.ca, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Commonwealth Stadium, Edmonton, Alberta* 

Home of the CFL's Edmonton Eskimos.


----------



## isaidso

*PEPS, Quebec City, Quebec* 

Home of Universite Laval Rouge et Or football team.









Courtesy of Francis Vachon


----------



## prahovaploiesti

"Ilie Oana" Stadium, Ploiesti, Romania
Team: FC Petrolul Ploiesti
Capacity: 15500
Built: 2011
Source: skycam.ro



















"National Arena", Bucharest, Romania
Team: National Team, Steaua Bucharest (some matches)
Capacity: 55600
Built: 2011
Source: skycam.ro, protv



















"Cluj Arena", Cluj-Napoca, Romania
Team: Universitatea Cluj
Capacity: 30335
Built: 2011
Source: photoavia.net


----------



## Moridin2002

adeaide said:


>


Some pics of Friends arena in Stockholm, Sweden.
The construction of the surroundings will continue for atleast 3 more years since, office buildings and Scandinavias biggest shopping mall will be constructed aswell.


----------



## RMB2007

New Road cricket ground in Worcester. hno:


----------



## ressy14

RMB2007 said:


> New Road cricket ground in Worcester. hno:


cricket? rather its waterpolo now haha :nuts:


----------



## prahovaploiesti

What happened?


----------



## ChesterCopperpot

Flooding due to rain


----------



## LucianPopa1000

I know in UK it rains alot,i thought all pitches there shoul have very good drainage systems.


----------



## matthemod

So it does rain here, but we've had an unbelievable amount of rain the past few weeks, causing floods across the country but particularly in the West of England. You've also got to take into account that County Cricket stadiums aren't generally super equipped to deal with such drastic events or have as complex drainage systems as say compared to Premiership football grounds (there are some exceptions obviously, such as International stadiums). It's very flat in Worcestershire, combined with such a high amount of rainfall, there was just nowhere else for the water to go.


----------



## nicko_viteh

Estadio Brigadier Estanislao López, Santa Fe, Argentina, in may 2003


----------



## goldy21

Ben Hill Griffin Stadium - Gainesville, Florida - Capacity: 88,548


----------



## Lumbergo

*Bobby Bowden Field at Doak Campbell Stadium - Tallahassee, FL - Capacity: 82,300 (record 84,392)*




























:banana:


----------



## goldy21

Ah, a shameless posting pictures of *Ron Zook* Field at Doak Campbell Stadium less than a week after my Gators' beatdown of the Noles!


----------



## Lumbergo

a beat down would imply the gators were ahead most of the game - I knew it would be a close one this year, both teams were quite good.


----------



## BringMe

Medellín stadium yesterday 

Madonna concert


----------



## potiz81

Athens Olympic park:


----------



## RMB2007

Highbury Stadium, Fleetwood


----------



## Rev Stickleback

LucianPopa1000 said:


> I know in UK it rains alot,i thought all pitches there shoul have very good drainage systems.


The pitch probably does.

When the river, just out of shot to the right, bursts its banks though, a sandy base is rather insufficient to deal with the water that pours in.


----------



## latinoamericano 1




----------



## adeaide

*Jinju (Korea)*


----------



## Joseph85

Stadium Atletico Tucumán, San Miguel de Tucumán city, Argentina









*Fuente*


----------



## gabriel campos

*Brasília
*


----------



## eMKay

It was a beautiful morning so I went for a flight, took this...


----------



## RMB2007

^^ Did you take any of the land where that group wants to build the new stadium/convention centre?


----------



## eMKay

RMB2007 said:


> ^^ Did you take any of the land where that group wants to build the new stadium/convention centre?


Yes, I took a few, they are over in the proposed thread.

Here's a link to the post

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=96972436&postcount=107


----------



## Darloeye

Great shot by the way. 

eMKay is it legal to fly a plane and take a photo ?


----------



## eMKay

Darloeye said:


> Great shot by the way.
> 
> eMKay is it legal to fly a plane and take a photo ?


There is nothing illegal about taking photos while flying, most of these aerials were taken by the pilots. I'm actually going to be doing this as a side job. It's not like I'm stuck in rush hour traffic, lol. My procedure is, I let ATC (Buffalo Approach) know I'm taking photos over a certain area, they know I'll be doing some slow circles, they work out the traffic from there.


----------



## josef hadi

al-shaab national stadium, baghdad 1965



















basra int'l stadium


----------



## RMB2007

Man City's former ground (Maine Road):










Goodison Park in 1966:


----------



## RMB2007

Another one of Man City's former ground. From @NPAS_Barton:



https://twitter.com/NPAS_Barton/media/grid


----------



## goldy21

Folsom Field - University of Colorado - Boulder, CO


----------



## AcesHigh




----------



## Cjones2451

*Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada*

Here is a Great shot of opening night at Investors Group Field. Love the Canadian Air Force Bomber flying by in the shot


----------



## West12Rangers

AcesHigh said:


>


Nice stadium......WHERE IS IT?????????


----------



## Leedsrule

West12Rangers said:


> Nice stadium......WHERE IS IT?????????


Its the Gremio Arena in Porto Algarae (probably spelt wrong). In Brazil.


----------



## andretanure

Leedsrule said:


> Its the Gremio Arena in Porto Algarae (probably spelt wrong). In Brazil.


Arena do Grêmio (Grêmio Arena) in Porto Alegre, Brazil.


----------



## OKT23

The Gremio stadium is one of the few that looks much better finished than looked in the renders.

(i think that phrase is correct )


----------



## Leedsrule

OKT23 said:


> The Gremio stadium is one of the few that looks much better finished than looked in the renders.
> 
> (i think that phrase is correct )


It is 

Are those your kits in your signature? Do you make the templates yourself?


----------



## OKT23

Leedsrule said:


> It is
> 
> Are those your kits in your signature? Do you make the templates yourself?


yeah, all of them from scratch. Do you like them?


----------



## Leedsrule

OKT23 said:


> yeah, all of them from scratch. Do you like them?


I do  Good job.


----------



## OKT23

Leedsrule said:


> I do  Good job.


Thank you very much.


----------



## ielag

Rose Bowl - Pasadena, CA


----------



## AcesHigh

OKT23 said:


> The Gremio stadium is one of the few that looks much better finished than looked in the renders.


no wonder, the renders were PRIMITIVE. Neither Gremio nor the construction company worried about hiring a real render specialized company, so the renders were all done by the architecture firm itself, but apparently renders are not their specialty 


the renders for the residentials and hotel and mall that will be built on the side are much better:











favela conveniently removed and replaced with trees


----------



## OKT23

AcesHigh said:


> no wonder, the renders were PRIMITIVE. Neither Gremio nor the construction company worried about hiring a real render specialized company, so the renders were all done by the architecture firm itself, but apparently renders are not their specialty


i didn´t knew that, thank you


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Woof










http://t.co/JbVNu0KCIT


----------



## Gutex

*Flyby over Mineirão and surrounding areas*


gabrielteodor said:


>


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> New Road cricket ground in Worcester. hno:


Flooded again:


----------



## RMB2007

*Forest Green Rovers*


----------



## matthemod

Liking the subtle Union Jack.


----------



## Xicano

Flyover smurf turf Boise st









Doyer Stadium like a ral angeleno would say










Over Tamu stadium










University of Phoenix Stadium


----------



## skyperu34

Wow, these are great aerials!!! Love them!


----------



## Anubis2051

Xicano said:


> Flyover smurf turf Boise st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over Tamu stadium


Those are both photoshopped


A few from the NHL Stadium Series in LA (Dodger Stadium) and New York (Yankee Stadium)


----------



## Xicano

why would anyone photoshop flyovers?


----------



## nicko_viteh

Xicano said:


> why would anyone photoshop flyovers?


An Epicness photo maybe?


----------



## Xicano

in the U.S. flyovers are no big deals ive been to many games with flyovers even one with a stealth flyover. 
It seems useless to photoshop when they happen very often at American sporting events.


----------



## Anubis2051

Xicano said:


> in the U.S. flyovers are no big deals ive been to many games with flyovers even one with a stealth flyover.
> It seems useless to photoshop when they happen very often at American sporting events.


Yeah, but I can bet you've never seen one THAT low...Especially not the F-16 one where the pilots are at an angle that would imply they just flew directly THREW the stands. 

This is the lowest one I've ever heard from, and it wasn't planned. It was during the '43 Series, and the pilot was severely punished for coming within feet of the flagpole. 










Usually they're more like this:

















This might be one of the best I've ever seen - Lincoln Financial Field in Philly after the Army-Navy game:


----------



## RonyFurtado

Name: Municipal Stadium Pacaembu
Location: Sao Paulo, Brazil
Tenant : Corinthians, Palmeiras (while the new arenas of both teams are not ready)
Capacity: 40.199
Opened: 1940


----------



## Luis87

Estádio Dom Afonso Henriques - Guimarães









Estádio do Restelo - Beleneneses, Lisboa



























Estádio da Luz - Benfica, Lisboa


















Estádio de Alvalade - Sporting, Lisboa


















Estádio Axa - Braga


















Estádio Dr. Magalhães Pessoa - Leiria


















Estádio Cidade de Coimbra - Coimbra


----------



## bd popeye

This stadium looks like the modern day version of the Polo Grounds.





> Estádio Cidade de Coimbra






> *Polo Grounds New York,NY...* 1911- 1963


----------



## ogonek

*MOSCOW - Otkritie Arena*


























































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=407249&page=97


----------



## Luis87

This year 2 new teams in Portuguese 1st league. Tondela and União da Madeira, first time in first division.

João Cardoso stadium - Tondela


















União da Madeira - Centro Desportivo Ribeira Brava (Madeira island)


















Algarve stadium


----------



## Lakeland

*Ann Arbor - Michigan Stadium*



















Photos by Junfu Han | The Ann Arbor News


----------



## www.sercan.de

Türk Telekom Arena
Türk Telekom Arena by Woody Wade, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*Juventus Stadium* (Turin, Italy)
Opened in 2011 - 41,475 seats









http://www.fabiopolosa.com/fotografie/torino-vista-dal-cielo/#lg=1&slide=2​


----------



## Bigmac1212

*Milwaukee - Miller Park* (Roof Closed)


----------



## Andre Goth

*MARACANÃ, RIO DE JANEIRO*









Maracanã 2014 e [CC BY 3.0 br (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0/br/deed.en)], by Daniel Basil, from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## RMB2007

*Fleetwood Town*










https://twitter.com/ftfc


----------



## tom77

*Haladás Sportkomplexum - Szombathely, Hungary*


----------



## RMB2007

> Some shots from Dumbarton today of football stadium, rock and castle


https://twitter.com/HeavensAbove7


----------



## isaidso

*Commonwealth Stadium, Edmonton*

Principal tenant: Edmonton Eskimos
Sport: Canadian Football
League: CFL


----------



## isaidso

*Mosaic Stadium, Regina*

Principal tenant: Saskatchewan Roughriders
Sport: Canadian Football
League: CFL









Courtesy of the Leader Pos


----------



## Arseniq33

Saputo Stadium, home of the Montreal Impact, during winter.
Québec, Canada.









Picture by Alex Penformis.


----------



## RMB2007

The Hive (Barnet FC)










https://www.thehivelondon.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/the-hive-stadium-2048x900px.png


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Fylde*










https://www.fwpgroup.co.uk/job/mill-farm-sports-village/


----------



## Chevy114

One of my favorite high school stadiums. Stadium Bowl in Tacoma Washington:


----------



## Urmstoniain

Chevy114 said:


> One of my favorite high school stadiums. Stadium Bowl in Tacoma Washington:


As featured in..... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/10_Things_I_Hate_About_You


----------



## joxxrgelr

*BBVA BANCOMER STADIUM / MONTERREY MEXICO*











dancuellar









dancuellar
​


----------



## RMB2007

https://twitter.com/Aerialphoto2


----------



## dronestheword

Please check out my latest YouTube video of Villa Park, Home To Aston Villa Football Club. ⤵ 4K Drone Footage, September 11 2021.


----------

